# Well, he spliced them together!



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

How long has he been with you? I would nip that texting in the bud right now.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> My apprentice and I arrived on a new jobsite which was being remodeled. Our access control was replacing the existing access control thus we could reuse some of the cabling. We spent 10 minutes walking the job orienting ourselves to the floorplan and the new controlled doors the owner had kindly already pulled cables to. :thumbup:
> 
> Apprentice and I go over which wires from which cables go to which device. None of the cables were the same as one was 18/2, one was 22/4 shielded, and the third was 22/6 shielded.
> 
> ...


Yeah, That will work:laughing:


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds like he's a young guy that needs to keep his mind on his work and think about "Sweet Thing" after work.

Found a video coax cut, took an installation helper riding with me that day to the truck to give him coax stripper, BNCs, crimper and a barrel connector. Then I sent him back to splice the cable while I addressed other issues. Checking things as we prepared to leave, the picture from the cable he spliced was poor and levels were way off so I went to redo his work. Instead of the BNCs and barrel connector, he had used wire nuts.  Last time he rode with me!


----------



## mapmd (Oct 26, 2014)

dawgs said:


> How long has he been with you? I would nip that texting in the bud right now.


Amen, something happened between people my age (29) and people just a few years younger (say 25 and under). I have a total of zero texts on the job except when riding in the van, and even then that's rare because I prefer conversation with my lead. That and all my good friends also have jobs.

But those kids, the 20 and 22 year old we have....Wow, just wow. And then they wonder why they don't get paid very well at all. Both could be making $2-4 more per hour, every single hour, but they choose be ****heads instead.

I just spent several days on vacation not having a signal at all. So no reason to look at the darn thing, assuming it can hold it's charge anymore. There seem to be two types of kids these days: those interested in working and doing a good job, and those interested in some spending money so they can buy the next pack of cigs or some new rims for their ****ty Lancer.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

This is exactly what I thought of when I saw the splice.

He's taking an aptitude test and is supposed to put the two rings together as he was instructed.


The sergeant said, "Well, he put em together didn't he!"


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I text my guys all the time. It eliminates miscommunication for addresses and the like. Plus I know if they read it.


----------

